# 2007 sentra aftermarket steering wheel



## badsentra07 (Jan 21, 2012)

trying to find out if anyone has put an aftermarket steering wheel on any ove the new sentras and if they ran into any problems


----------



## apmcrx (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm posting because noone else is, after 120 views. 

I don't have experience with this particular car, but the same priciple applies to all. You will lose the Airbag, and will simply need to find the right spline count that fits. I'd assume almost any recent Nissan car will be equivalent enough to work.

Just buy one with a return policy and "do work, son."

my $0.02
-Andrew


----------

